# Platy with white feces



## brendaj (May 1, 2007)

I have a fairly new 20 gallon freshwater aquarium that is still in the midst of it's fist cycle. Amonia readings are 0, nitrites are 2.0, only trace amounts of nitrates. Ph is 8.0. I recently (within the last week) added a couple live plants, but I did rince them thoroughly before adding them. My tank has 1 glowlight tetra, 2 platys, and 1 guppy.

I'm not sure if I have a problem or not. The male platy had clamped fins for several weeks and was hiding. I did daily water changes, which seemed to help. Now that I finally have an amonia reading of 0, he looks good again. He is active and eats fine. However, he always seems to have a long string of white feces hanging from him and he frequently rubs against the plants and decorations. He gets only flake food and I have tried not to overfeed (not certain about that though). Should I worry about the white feces and rubbing if he seems healthy other than that?


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Internal parastic treatment is required. Becareful with the the media in your filter and dose as instructed. Best of luck.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Fluke tabs work well.


----------



## Mr.Todd (Mar 8, 2007)

Yup, he's sick alright. 

Metronidazole is an anti-infective drug that people have see very good results with.

Minocycline, or Erythromycin (as found in Maracyn medications) are also both very effective antibodies that may also produce good results.

By The Way

Its totally cute that you have just a few little fish in your tank! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Trishfish (Feb 18, 2007)

My question is does your platy always have white poop? My platies do frequently but it can also be red or brown depending on what they're eating. Mine are all quite healthy, active, and busy making more platies!

Rubbing against things may indicate a problem as the others have posted.


----------

